# Ich liebe euch alle ! (bis auf Andre...)



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

SORRY das ich so lange unabgemeldet offline war...

Wie ich sehen konnte, habt ihr mich SEHR vermisst.
Ich auch einige von euch, meine treuen Fans !  

Ich bin kurz über Pfingsten in Deutschland, bin aber dann wieder 
in meiner neuen Wahlheimat in der SÜÜDSEEE!!! (kein Scherz)

Hintergrund:

Urplötzlich hat ein wohlgesonnener Richter in einem seit Jahren anhängigen 
Prozess wegen meines Arbeitsunfalls (einige wissen darüber bescheid)
zu meinen Gunsten entschieden.

Und als ob das nicht Glück genug wäre, hat meine LIEBE FRAU auch noch einen 6stelligen Eurobetrag im lotto gewonnen (am selben Tag wie der Gerichtsbeschluss bei mir eintraf).

FAZIT: Ich bin jetzt nicht nur Reich im Geiste, sondern hab auch finanziell ABGESICHERT ! Und zwar so schön, dass ich das Zweitheim eines Freundes 
auf einer sonnigen Südseeinsel erworben habe und beabsichtige, dort meinen 
verdienten Lebensabend zu verbringen.

Da gibts allerdings kein I-Net (zumindest ist mir noch keine Zugriffsart bekonnt, höchstens uber Analogmodem?), was mich aber nicht sonderlich gestört hat.

Am Dienstag fliege ich wieder ab, ich werde aber versuchen, mir einen I-Net Anschluß einzurichten, Geld spielt ja jetzt keine Rolle mehr !  

So, das wars fürs erste.

Danke an alle die mich vermisst haben, alle andern können mich am Arsch lecken.


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

du verkohlst uns doch jetzt, oder?    

Wenn nicht:

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!


PS: der Teufel sch..... immer auf den größten Haufen  

MfG


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Naja gut so. dann dauert der Niveauknick (nach unten) wenigstens nicht so lange an. Arbeitsunfall? Hatte mit dem Kopf zu tun? OK, alles klar




Danke für das Wasser !

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=83811&postcount=8


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> PS: der Teufel sch..... immer auf den größten Haufen
> 
> MfG



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht !


----------



## seeba (25 Mai 2007)

6 Stellen sind schon schön, aber auch schnell weg, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Also viel Glück.


----------



## godi (25 Mai 2007)

Grüß dich!

Wenn du jetzt so viel kohle hast dann kannst du eh etwas ans Forum verteilen. :-D 

godi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> 6 Stellen sind schon schön, aber auch schnell weg, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Also viel Glück.



Es kommt noch ne ordentliche monantliche Rente dabei, und in meiner neuen Heimat kostet das Leben gerade mal nen Bruchteil !

Und ich bin ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, du würdest damit wohl nicht mehr auskommen.


----------



## seeba (25 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Es kommt noch ne ordentliche monantliche Rente dabei, und in meiner neuen Heimat kostet das Leben gerade mal nen Bruchteil !
> 
> Und ich bin ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, du würdest damit wohl nicht mehr auskommen.


Wie alt genau?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Wie alt genau?



Wie du meinem Profil entnehmen kannst, bin ich dieses Jahr 45 Jahre geworden.


----------



## seeba (25 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wie du meinem Profil entnehmen kannst, bin ich dieses Jahr 45 Jahre geworden.


Und du willst in deinen restlichen 40 Jahren nicht mehr als 6 Stellen verblasen, na dann.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Und du willst in deinen restlichen 40 Jahren nicht mehr als 6 Stellen verblasen, na dann.



Mein kleiner neugieriger Sebastian,

in meiner neuen Wahlheimat kostet mich das Leben inkl. Unterkunft und Verpflegung (ohne Bier und Schnapps  ) ca. 3000 Euro. *Im Jahr.*

Meine Monatliche Rente beträgt fast 5000 Euro. *Im Monat.*

Und eben noch ein stattliches Sümmchen aus dem Gewinn.
Damit haben wir das Haus gekauft und noch einiges zurückgelegt für schlechte Zeiten.

Das einzigste, um was ich mir noch Sorgen machen muss, ist die Schmelze der Polkappen, nicht das ich irgendwann morgens aufstehe und ins Südseewasser tappe. :???:


----------



## UniMog (25 Mai 2007)

Hi

erstens 45 ist kein Alter und zweitens ...............*Herzlichen Glückwunsch* und viel Glück in der neuen Wahlheimat

UniMog


----------



## Tobi P. (25 Mai 2007)

Da kann doch was nicht stimmen :???: 

1. Mit seinem Charme ist es unmöglich Freunde zu finden - also wie kann er einem sein Haus abkaufen 
2. Seine Frau hat im Lotto gewonnen - wie kann er mit seinem Charme eine, naja siehe 1. 
3. Er war eine längere Zeit verschwunden, hatte dort kein Internet und keine anderweitigen Kommunikationseinrichtungen 
4. Der G8-Gipfel steht bevor und UG hat bekanntermaßen ein etwas hitziges Temperament 
5. Er wird nach Pfingsten wieder verschwinden 

Fazit: UG war nicht in der Südsee - der saß auf Anordnung unseres Innenministers im Knast, ist getürmt und will nach Pfingsten wieder untertauchen 
Und jetzt verpiss ich mich schnell, bevor UG hier auftaucht 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2007)

ich glaube das sich hinter dem namen "unregistrierter gast" eine 10 köpfige pr-firma steckt.

so ähnlich wie bei "lonleygirl15" (siehe die videos bei itunes oder nach artikeln googeln...)

sicher können wir bald ug-hantücher, ug-brillen, ug-dildos, ug-klopapier, ug-kerzenständer,... usw. kaufen.

sehr warscheilnich wird der kopf von besagter pr-firma dann wirklich in der südsee leben, aber auf seiner EIGENEN insel...

wilkommen "zuhause" ug


----------



## zotos (25 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> ...
> Urplötzlich hat ein wohlgesonnener Richter in einem seit Jahren anhängigen
> Prozess wegen meines Arbeitsunfalls (einige wissen darüber bescheid)
> zu meinen Gunsten entschieden.
> ...



1. Schön das Du wieder da bist.
2. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
3. Der Prozess hat ja auch lange gedauert und bei deinem Finanzgeschick kannst Du das was da mehr raus gekommen ist als Zinsen Betrachten.
 4. Markus hätte bei dem Deal ja sagen sollen ;o)
 5. Die Rechnung kommt Du bist ja gerade Liquide ;o)
6. Du kannst sicher sein das ich nun neidisch bin.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> 4. Der G8-Gipfel steht bevor und UG hat bekanntermaßen ein etwas hitziges Temperament
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Sehr schön sehr schön.

Weitere alternativen:

a. UG ist Radsportprofi bei der Telecom

b. UG ist verdeckter Ermittler in der Falschgeldbranche

c. UG hat den TCV nach Frankfurt gefahren.

d. UG ist Papst ?

wer weiß


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> 1. Schön das Du wieder da bist.
> 2. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> 3. Der Prozess hat ja auch lange gedauert und bei deinem Finanzgeschick kannst Du das was da mehr raus gekommen ist als Zinsen Betrachten.
> 4. Markus hätte bei dem Deal ja sagen sollen ;o)
> ...



Hallo Zotos alter Freund.

zu 4.: genau dass habe ich mir auch schon gedacht ! Da wär er aus dem Schneider gewesen! Haha, jetzt ist es zu spät !!!

zu 6.: ich werde dich mal Einladen, so 2 Wochen da und du bist ein anderer Mensch ! 
Ja, neidisch wäre ich auch !!


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> zu 4.: genau dass habe ich mir auch schon gedacht ! Da wär er aus dem Schneider gewesen! Haha, jetzt ist es zu spät !!!


 

hey! wollte nur noch ein paar details haben die du mir nie gegeben hast:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=78762&postcount=6

gibst du sie noch her? auf wen ist das haus eingetragen?
hättest du ein problem damit bei mir miete zu zahlen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> ... dass ich das Zweitheim eines Freundes auf einer sonnigen Südseeinsel erworben habe ...



Womit auch der Ort des Forumtreffen 2008 geklärt wäre ...  

Und hier gehts *online*.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Mai 2007)

hallo,
suedseeinsel, glaub ich nicht, hoechstens wenn die entvoelkert werden soll, ich nehme mehr an im knast wegem einem verpfuschten kop programm.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> hey! wollte nur noch ein paar details haben die du mir nie gegeben hast:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=78762&postcount=6
> 
> gibst du sie noch her? auf wen ist das haus eingetragen?
> hättest du ein problem damit bei mir miete zu zahlen?



nene du.  

Ich kann nur von Glück sagen, dass meine bessere Hälfte sich nicht in SPS - Foren rumtreibt !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Und hier gehts *online*.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Gerhard Bäurle



Hmmm... das werd ich mir mal näher anschauen.


----------



## kolbendosierer (26 Mai 2007)

Na wenn das alles so ist,wünsch ich dir natürlich auch alles gute.

So long 

Robert


----------



## crash (26 Mai 2007)

Na dann pass mal auf daß dir keine Kokosnuss auf den Kopf fällt: 

Viel Spass da unten...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> suedseeinsel, glaub ich nicht, hoechstens wenn die entvoelkert werden soll, ich nehme mehr an im knast wegem einem verpfuschten kop programm.




Mal nicht übermütig werden, Herr "erfahrener Benutzer" heheheh....


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Mai 2007)

hallo,
du willst doch wohl nicht dienstag in den sack hauen? hier wurde schon ueber butterbrote siniert, tu mir das nicht an "nicht moderator"hehehe


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> du willst doch wohl nicht dienstag in den sack hauen? hier wurde schon ueber butterbrote siniert, tu mir das nicht an "nicht moderator"hehehe



Warum hast du denn deinen Moderatorentitel eingebüst ?
Ich irre mich doch nicht, du warst vor nem Monat doch noch "Super Moderator" ?

Wurdest du wegen deiner geringen Beitragszahl zurückgestuft, höhöhöh...


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Mai 2007)

hallo,
sie haben mich zum suendenbock gemacht, das du abgehauen bist.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> sie haben mich zum suendenbock gemacht, das du abgehauen bist.



Ja klar, du hast mich ja auch massiv bedroht.....  :sw8: 

Erst als Markus mir mitteilte, das du der Moderation enthoben wurdest, hab ich mich wieder zurück getraut...

Ach ja, und natürlich, weil der andere Geburtstag hatte.


----------



## godi (26 Mai 2007)

Habe jetzt mal im Atlas nachgeblättert wo die Cookinseln sind.
Naja muss schon sagen da hast du ganz schön weit bis zur nächsten S7!  

Willst du gar nix mehr mit Automatisierungstechnik machen und nur mehr den Herrn einen guten Mann sein lassen?

godi


----------



## nade (26 Mai 2007)

Godi ich glaube du fehlst  UG hat ja nun genug Geld, da wird jedes Haus mit einer S7 über Profibus vernetzt, und zu Weihnachte, Silvester und Ostern entsprechend zu einem immer anderen vom Weltall aus erkennbaren Symbol beleuchtet.:twisted: Zudem wird diese Insel bestimmt Weltführendes SPS-Headquarter und UG lässt Bill Gates in seinen jungen Jahren mit seinen Milliarden wien armer Bettler aussehn.  Zudem heißen dann die Polizisten/(K)COP´s dann Nukems.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Willst du gar nix mehr mit Automatisierungstechnik machen und nur mehr den Herrn einen guten Mann sein lassen?
> 
> godi



*GENAU !!!GENAU !!!GENAU !!!*


----------



## godi (26 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> *GENAU !!!GENAU !!!GENAU !!!*


 
Hast recht würde ich auch machen!
Ich habe jetzt auch gekündigt und in einer Woche ziehe ich nach Kärnten und werde dann mal für 3Monat den Herrn einen guten Mann sein lassen und ein wenig Paragleiten. Im gegensatz zu dir muss ich mit September wieder Arbeiten. Brauche ja Kohle zum leben :???: .


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Brauche ja Kohle zum leben :???: .



Brauch ich auch.
Ich hab sie aber !


----------



## seeba (26 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Brauch ich auch.
> Ich hab sie aber !


Ich kann da nicht mitreden, so lang wie du muss/te ich auch noch nicht arbeiten, aber momentan wäre mir ohne Arbeit echt langweilig.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Ich kann da nicht mitreden, so lang wie du muss/te ich auch noch nicht arbeiten, aber momentan wäre mir ohne Arbeit echt langweilig.



Mein junger Freund,

wenn du (fast) schon die ganze Welt gesehen hast, dann brauchst du an einem ímmerwarmen weißen Strand am blauen Ozean keine Arbeit mehr....

Aber als ich 18 war, hab ich auch anders gedacht.

Wie heist es so schön:

Der beste Lehrer ist die Zeit, nur tötet sie leider ihre Schüler...


----------



## seeba (26 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Mein junger Freund,
> 
> wenn du (fast) schon die ganze Welt gesehen hast, dann brauchst du an einem ímmerwarmen weißen Strand am blauen Ozean keine Arbeit mehr....


Glaub ich dir doch auf's Wort, hoffentlich gibt mir auch mit 45 Jahren jemand so viel Geld.  Aber ich glaube, die 6 Stellen gingen ganz schnell für Autos drauf.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir doch auf's Wort, hoffentlich gibt mir auch mit 45 Jahren jemand so viel Geld.  Aber ich glaube, die 6 Stellen gingen ganz schnell für Autos drauf.



Hehe, wünsch dir das nicht.
Für die Rente hab ich fast 20 Monate im KH verbracht.

Und mal ehrlich: für ein _richtiges _Auto brauchts doch schon 7 Stellen, gelle !


----------



## seeba (26 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hehe, wünsch dir das nicht.
> Für die Rente hab ich fast 20 Monate im KH verbracht.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich: für ein _richtiges _Auto brauchts doch schon 7 Stellen, gelle !


Ja, ich hätte das ganze natürlich gerne ohne KH-Aufenthalt.
Du kannst mir gerne 120.000 abgeben, dann kauf ich mir 'nen M5 und mach noch die ganzen Fahrertrainings.  Das reicht mir doch vollkommen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> dann kauf ich mir 'nen M5 und mach noch die ganzen Fahrertrainings.  Das reicht mir doch vollkommen.



Na, das wundert mich.

kennst du die Marke "Lamborgini"

Das wär doch eher was für Vaters Sohn, oder ?


----------



## seeba (26 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Na, das wundert mich.
> 
> kennst du die Marke "Lamborgini"
> 
> Das wär doch eher was für Vaters Sohn, oder ?


Diese Pseudo-Sportwagen? 

Den mach ich dann aber locker nass: http://youtube.com/watch?v=hQAmQEoXNkg


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Diese Pseudo-Sportwagen?
> 
> Den mach ich dann aber locker nass: http://youtube.com/watch?v=hQAmQEoXNkg



Haste auch nen Link ohne "_Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player_"


----------



## seeba (26 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Haste auch nen Link ohne "_Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player_"


Nein.  ...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Mai 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal im Atlas nachgeblättert wo die Cookinseln sind.
> Naja muss schon sagen da hast du ganz schön weit bis zur nächsten S7!
> 
> Willst du gar nix mehr mit Automatisierungstechnik machen und nur mehr den Herrn einen guten Mann sein lassen?
> ...



Ähem, wie kommst du eigendlich auf Cook Island ?
Ich hatte doch nur von Südsee gesprochen....


----------



## godi (27 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ähem, wie kommst du eigendlich auf Cook Island ?
> Ich hatte doch nur von Südsee gesprochen....


 
Tja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil und wer dabei noch denken kann der ist den anderen weit vorraus....


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Mai 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Tja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil und wer dabei noch denken kann der ist den anderen weit vorraus....



Achso, du hast vom Namen des Bildes auf die Insel geschlossen ?
Was wäre, wenn das Bild nach seinem Fotografen "Mars" heissen würde ?


----------



## zotos (27 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Achso, du hast vom Namen des Bildes auf die Insel geschlossen ?
> Was wäre, wenn das Bild nach seinem Fotografen "Mars" heissen würde ?



Egal grüß das Ozonloch von mir ;o)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Egal grüß das Ozonloch von mir ;o)



Sonennschutz ist Pflicht, 
allerdings bin ich mittlerweile schon so braun, dass ich noch cooler aussehen als auf meinem Avatar.


----------



## godi (27 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Achso, du hast vom Namen des Bildes auf die Insel geschlossen ?
> Was wäre, wenn das Bild nach seinem Fotografen "Mars" heissen würde ?


Nein vom Bild habe ich es nicht aber nachdem du ja dein Ort in Königreich Neuseeland gewandelt hast (was ja nicht mal unbedingt falsch ist) weißt du von wo ich es habe!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Mai 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Nein vom Bild habe ich es nicht aber nachdem du ja dein Ort in Königreich Neuseeland gewandelt hast (was ja nicht mal unbedingt falsch ist) weißt du von wo ich es habe!




Ach sooooo......
Du bist ein schlauer !
(Dafür, dass du Instanthalter bist, grins.)


----------



## godi (27 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ach sooooo......
> Du bist ein schlauer !
> (Dafür, dass du Instanthalter bist, grins.)


 

 LOL


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Mai 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Naja gut so. dann dauert der Niveauknick (nach unten) wenigstens nicht so lange an. Arbeitsunfall? Hatte mit dem Kopf zu tun? OK, alles klar









gerade erst gefunden.


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Mai 2007)

hallo,
und ug, du bist dienstag wirklich wieder weg, grosses awl ehrenwort?


----------



## Kniffo (29 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Der völlige Stillstand ist allein im Laufen erreichbar, indem man entgegen der Erdrotation rennt. (EROC)



Da kann aber einer schnell laufen ...


----------



## TobiasA (29 Mai 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Da kann aber einer schnell laufen ...


 
Nö. Steht nahe dem Nord- oder Südpol...


----------



## zotos (29 Mai 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> und ug, du bist dienstag wirklich wieder weg, grosses awl ehrenwort?



Zum glück bleibt uns der UG ja diese Woche erhalten.



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich werde euch nächste Woche noch erhalten bleiben.
> ...



Und wenn er erst mit dem Notebook vom Strand aus hier Auftauchen/Aufräumen/Aufmischen kann werden andre sich vielleicht auch freuen.


----------



## TobiasA (29 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Zum glück bleibt uns der UG ja diese Woche erhalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Und wenn er erst mit dem Notebook vom Strand aus hier Auftauchen/Aufräumen/Aufmischen kann werden andre sich vielleicht auch freuen.


 
Satellitentelefone machen es doch eh möglich, oder? Ansonsten: 2000km wasserdichtes Patchkabel und 'n paar Repeater in IP67 oder so


----------



## nade (29 Mai 2007)

Oder eine Rolle Wireless Lan Kabel ohne Repeater. und nicht vergessen mit der Wireless Erd für den Potentialausgleich zu sorgen.  Oder es soll mitlerweile in erschwinglichem Rahmen Sateliten DSL mit Rückkanal geben, alternativ die Bushtrommel neu erfinden.


----------



## zotos (29 Mai 2007)

nade schrieb:


> ...
> Bushtrommel neu erfinden.



Ja immer schön feste schlagen den Bush!

Kann man nicht noch die Merkeltrommel bauen?


----------



## nade (29 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ja immer schön feste schlagen den Bush!
> 
> Kann man nicht noch die Merkeltrommel bauen?



Wenn dabei, dann als Schlagzeug mit Blair´s, Putin´s und Paraschäubles.


----------



## zotos (29 Mai 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Wenn dabei, dann als Schlagzeug mit Blair´s, Putin´s und Paraschäubles.




P 's 's 's t du bekommst gleichen eins von Kai und Kniffo drauf.


----------



## Kniffo (30 Mai 2007)

Ich wurde gerufen? :sw10:


----------



## TobiasA (30 Mai 2007)

Jetzt mal OT: Wo gibt es eigentlich diese ganzen abgefahrenen Smilies?


----------



## zotos (30 Mai 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Jetzt mal OT: Wo gibt es eigentlich diese ganzen abgefahrenen Smilies?





Beim Antworten sind doch rechts die Smileys... da drunter steht "Weitere"  da drauf klicken und spass haben ;o)


----------



## Kniffo (30 Mai 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Jetzt mal OT: Wo gibt es eigentlich diese ganzen abgefahrenen Smilies?



Wenn du auf antworten oder zitieren gehst, sind rechts neben dem Editorfenster Smileys. Ein Klick auf *Weitere* unter diesen öffnet dir die große, bunte Welt.


EDIT: Jo Zweiter ist erster Verlierer. ;-)


----------



## nade (30 Mai 2007)

Oder das Tool Smiles Xtra 4






Problem die Forentags  umändern im [IMG] da besteht der Server hier drauf.
[IMG]http://www.netpond.com/images/smilies/pcfite.gif


----------



## Kniffo (31 Mai 2007)

Naja wenns danach geht...My-Smileys

Um nur mal eine Seite von vielen zu nennen.


----------



## leo (28 November 2018)

sorry for that,
ich schwelge nur gerade in alten Zeiten


----------



## edison (3 Dezember 2018)

... lang ist es her


----------

